# Panfish rods?



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I started using my open water rods. One of my favorites that's very inexpensive is the Berkeley cherrywood. I cut the handle down tiny 20 deadbolt reel 2 pound test. I don't fish like most do though. I stand up most of time. In deep water I can work 10 foot of water column. I'm soon realizing ice fishing rods are a big waste of money.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

anything you can fasten a spool to store your line is fine, make sure you can fit it inside your shanty


----------



## trapman (Jan 2, 2006)

Throne brothers sweet heart. Or sweet thing so senstive u dont need a spring bobber


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

May be discontinued in the 15", I thought my Mitchel 18" super light was small
HT shows them but not on their buy online page
http://www.htent.com/catalog/item.php


----------

